
Show HN: Free legally-valid timestamps for your intellectual property - craze3
https://www.claimby.com
======
craze3
Hey all,

I’d like to share a decentralized app I built a couple days ago as part of the
#24hrstartup challenge on Product Hunt + Twitch.

Claimby helps you protect your intellectual property by creating a blockchain
timestamped proof of existence for any file or piece of text. Basically, it
generates a unique SHA-3 hash of your file & writes it to the Ethereum
blockchain. While it isn't the same as filing a patent or copyright, it is
still proof that you possessed that file or idea at that exact moment in time.
This can be useful evidence in any type of intellectual property ownership
dispute. As of recently, China and many U.S. states (Arizona, California,
Ohio, Tennessee, Wyoming) have ruled blockchain timestamps as court-admissible
evidence & valid e-signatures. Many of these ruling are recent (within the
last 2 months), so it seemed like the perfect time to build this.

Hope you like it!

